# Looks like my rabbit has a tumor! :(



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Today I noticed a large golf ball sized bump on my rabbits thigh, I only noticed it because she was rolling around in the garden, it seems pretty well hidden under her fur when she's still but I'm still suprised I never noticed it before! Her behaviour hasn't altered at all, it doesn't seem to be tendar at all and she still eats like a pig and gets up to the usual mischief. She's got a vets appointment tomorrow morning so will make an update then. I hope she'll be ok.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Our rabbit had a large golf sized lump last year and the vet said it was not possible to operate on him as it was a tumour. He was 4yrs old.
He lived another 6months after we found it and it didnt appear to bother him at all.

I hope your rabbit wont have the same and the vet can do something to help him.
Good luck.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

cat001 said:


> Today I noticed a large golf ball sized bump on my rabbits thigh, I only noticed it because she was rolling around in the garden, it seems pretty well hidden under her fur when she's still but I'm still suprised I never noticed it before! Her behaviour hasn't altered at all, it doesn't seem to be tendar at all and she still eats like a pig and gets up to the usual mischief. She's got a vets appointment tomorrow morning so will make an update then. I hope she'll be ok.


Aw, it could just be a growth? you never know.. fingers crossed for you both.. let us know how you get on


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

My rabbit Sugar died from a tumour last year. They couldn't do anything about it because he was 8 so an op was too risky and the tumour was on his spine 

As long as your buns quality of life is still good then i'd just hang on and spoil him rotten. My vet gave Sugar regular steroid injections to slow the tumour growth and he hung on for quitea while- he was a little fighter.

Let us know how you get on at the vets!


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the replys everyone.

Back from the vets! Lucy's not going to like me for a while because I had to hold her still while the vet prodded and pocked her, and she really doesn't like to be touched! (though she didn't refuse the treat I offered her earlier lol). 

The vet gave the lump a prod with a needle but as nothing drained out it's definately not an abscess which means it's either a tumour or growth. Because it's hanging loosly with the skin on her leg the vet said it can be easily removed so we booked her in for Thursday to remove it. The vet also said there is a chance it could be cancer and may have already spread but we're hoping that it's a growth and the operation will sort it out. Fingers crossed!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Glad it can be removed and my fingers are crossed that if it is cancer that it hasn't spread. Let us know how you get on


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

Not sure wether mast cell tumours appear in rabbits, but my dog had 5 removed!
Keep my fingers crossed for bunny!!


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Just realised I never updated...

Well it's been over 6 months now since she had that lump removed, the op went perfectly, no problems healing and haven't seen any sign of it coming back! :thumbup: Although where the operation took place, the fur hasn't actually grown back, you can only tell though if you move the fur that's in the way of the bald patch on her leg. Still though it's a perfectly healthy looking leg lol.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh that's great news  glad everything went ok and your rabbit is back to their normal self!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thats good to hear, i think vets are getting much better with rabbits


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

So glad to hear this.  Bet your over the moon.

Are tumors common in rabbits?

x


----------

